# I like "Likes"



## Jags (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't know why - it really has no bearing on much, but I like it when somebody chooses to "Like" one of my posts. Maybe it is the petting of my ego , maybe just knowing that somebody else has the same opinion or sense of humor. I don't really know. It doesn't really matter.

I admit that I don't throw the "likes" around much myself. I don't really think about it much, but when my alerts pop up and I see new "likes" I have to click on them just to see what was "Liked". Am I truly a self indulgent weirdo - or do others feel the same??

Jags - with 494 likes.

(Please do not take this as an opportunity to bomb my alert box - really).


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2012)

zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 10, 2012)

I always thought your likes were sarcastic


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I always thought your likes were sarcastic


 
Only half, but I will let you guess which half that is.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 10, 2012)

Jags said:


> Only half, but I will let you guess which half that is.


 
Ya, the ones you give me!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 10, 2012)

I like the likes simply because I can let a person know that I appreciate his post.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 10, 2012)

Jags said:


> Don't know why - it really has no bearing on much, but I like it when somebody chooses to "Like" one of my posts. Maybe it is the petting of my ego , maybe just knowing that somebody else has the same opinion or sense of humor. I don't really know. It doesn't really matter.
> 
> I admit that I don't throw the "likes" around much myself. I don't really think about it much, but when my alerts pop up and I see new "likes" I have to click on them just to see what was "Liked". Am I truly a self indulgent weirdo - or do others feel the same??


 
You are very fortunate we don't have a dislike button.


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2012)

I've kind of ignored this feature. But kudos for being so likeable Jagsy. You've often brightened my day.


----------



## fossil (Aug 10, 2012)

I think what's really lacking in this feature is the capability to "Like" my own posts.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 11, 2012)

fossil said:


> I think what's really lacking in this feature is the capability to "Like" my own posts.


There is a word for that


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 11, 2012)

"likes" are similar to kissing your best friend's mom. it's fun and all, but it's not the type of thing you wanna go bragging about.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish it would post like counts under post counts.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 11, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> "likes" are similar to kissing your best friend's mom. it's fun and all, but it's not the type of thing you wanna go bragging about.


 
Depends on which friends mom !


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 11, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I wish it would post like counts under post counts.


 
Why? Last I checked this wasn't a popularity contest..... But Jags has more likes than me.....  

I like the likes since they eliminated thousands of "+1" (and nothing else added) posts in the forums. I admit that I go back to see what posts of mine folks "liked" too. 

Would be kinda fun to have a way to access the "most liked" post(s) tho. Kinda like a greatest hits link thread.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 11, 2012)

I sometimes feel guilty for "liking" some posts in a thread and not "liking" others. But I try not to "like" everything I like, only the things I LIKE.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 12, 2012)

I dunno, it's almost like a reputation system. There's sometimes no relationship between post count and post quality. When someone like Jags responds to a newbie, that person may have to decide whether or not he's a post whore or someone who gives good advice. Even "Likes" wouldn't be a perfect system, because we often press it when the post is plain old entertaining, but it's just another piece of info.


----------



## webbie (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't mess with S. Overkill.

He's the most liked person here!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> Don't mess with S. Overkill.
> 
> He's the most liked person here!


I might have the most 'likes' on here, but I sure my fair share of 'dislikes' here at home!  On a serious note, I like the 'like' because it eliminates a lot of the '+1's that MM mentioned. It's not about reputation IMO, just a great way to say you agree about a subject or thought without having to interject your .02 cents every single time you do. And I will say, as a whole, I love the new forum. Even though we don't agree on every single thing out there (especially politics ), you and the moderators have been doing a great job with the forum. Keep up the good work.....


----------



## webbie (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree. Even when someone helps you out, you don't have to post another note - you can just like it, which tells them and others that you have read it and agree (to some extent).


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> I agree. Even when someone helps you out, you don't have to post another note - you can just like it, which tells them and others that you have read it and agree (to some extent).


+1  (couldn't resist )


----------



## Defiant (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> +1 (couldn't resist )


+2 (me neither )


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> Don't mess with S. Overkill.
> 
> He's the most liked person here!


 
Only 'cause he posts up a new batch of something delicious to eat every week.  (Carry On BTW)



webbie said:


> I agree. Even when someone helps you out, you don't have to post another note - you can just like it, which tells them and others that you have read it and agree (to some extent).


 
I like the informality of the likes and think they should be handed out freely and taken with a grain of salt.  I _love_ how friendly and informal the forums are in general.  Sure is nice to have a place to go when you have a question about felling/climbing/bucking trees in the middle of a 50 acre field, or rebuilding your Stihl 021 and not be made to feel like you're unworthy of the time and expertise of the "experts".  The lack of a "reputation" system here also means that my advice or your advice is just as valuable as any other member's advice.  It's pretty seldom that poor advice gets handed out here anyways seeing as how most of us have the best of intentions towards others.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 12, 2012)

I give out plenty of likes to new members to make them feel welcome. I give out likes to the regulars only if I really like it. Sorry Mods,  I don't give you many likes, I don't want look like I am sucking up!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 12, 2012)

webbie said:


> Don't mess with S. Overkill.
> 
> He's the most liked person here!


 
Have you seen the size of that sob? 

I wouldn't mess with Scotty ever!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish there was a "read" button. That would really make people self conscious


----------



## Jags (Aug 13, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I wish there was a "read" button. That would really make people self conscious


 
I want a "WTF?" button.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 13, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Why? Last I checked this wasn't a popularity contest..... But Jags has more likes than me.....
> 
> *I like the likes since they eliminated thousands of "+1" (and nothing else added) posts in the forums*. I admit that I go back to see what posts of mine folks "liked" too.
> 
> Would be kinda fun to have a way to access the "most liked" post(s) tho. Kinda like a greatest hits link thread.


 
+1 to this comment . . . hehheh . . . for the record I also clicked "Like" on Jags' first post.

Also on the serious side . . . like Jags I too have noticed that you can often tell who has the same sort of demented sort of humor as you when you see the same person often clicking on your various posts . . . and it does seem as though I am often clicking on Jags.

Now on Facebook . . . my wife has a friend who literally clicks "Like" on every post my wife or I write . . . I swear I could post something about just finding out I have an incurable disease and only have three days to live, my wife has left me, the cats were run over and the house was destroyed in a fire . . . and she would still click the "Like" button.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 13, 2012)

Jags said:


> I want a "WTF?" button.


And a "Fk an A Right" button!


----------



## JustWood (Aug 13, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> And a "Fk an A Right" button!


And a ".... well I'll be cow kicked, I didn't know that !"   button.


----------

